# Pocket Watch Mainspring



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

I want to order a replacement mainspring but do not know the watch model or size, I was part way through ordering one from Cousins UK but got to "Bridle" part, which asks you for the following. "Normal Bridle, DB special Bridle, DBH special bridle, T special bridle, TR with hole. My spring has a folded back section on the outer dia and a elongated hole in the centre, are they referring to the outer diameter or inner. Also there is no hole in the barrel to attach the outer diameter of the spring Hope someone can help me.


----------

